# what is the size!??? on a regulator nut?



## badren (Jan 5, 2005)

This sounds stupid but what the heck is the size of a co2 regulator nut? I've searched the net which offers the wrenches, I just want the size of the nut. What is it does anyone know? I'd like to just go down and pick up what I need at the hardware store.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

On my Milwaukee regulator the nut diameter is about 1 1/8in (one inch and an eight of an inch). A larger adjustable wrench works well for this.


----------



## daveenedy (Jan 5, 2007)

You need either a 12" Crescent wrench:










or a pipe wrench:










both are good to have around "just in case".


----------



## cleekdafish (Jun 13, 2007)

my regular nut is 3 inches:eek5:


----------

